# Boggs & Boulders Nov 5th



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

We are going to Boggs!! It's probably going to be the last decent weather ride of the year, for n0v5; Friday-Sunday. If y'all want to go let me know and we'll meet up. It's just a random weekend, so it shouldn't be crowded at all...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I see if I can get the tuscaloosa crew down there that weekend.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm going for the holloween weekend , might try to make that weekend too


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I'll be at hallowdega the weekend before, but I'll try to get a few from our group to come ride that weekend... That is if we get our bikes fixed in time from east coast mud nats a few weeks before, because there's a GOOD chance something is gonna get torn up.. LOL If we come we will be staying and camping.. Went there for labor day, had a blast, GREAT park, just a little pricey to get in if you stay and camp..


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

if i don't make it Halloween i try Nov 5th.... first i need to put some new tires on my trailer if my wife goes with me..


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

ill be out there halloween man .


----------

